# 1967IH 504 hydraulic issue



## ArDonnie (Jul 10, 2011)

The rear lift stopped lifting, but if I move the bucket control just a little it lifts fine, the loader doesn't lift as much weight, and sometimes it's as though the power steering isn't working. Changed filter and fluid with no change. It all started with the 3pt. No noises. Any suggestions? Thank you.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Try slow check on hyd.lines also connection,for there might be small air leak.


----------

